# ISC dhclient for IPv6 and IPv4



## BlueCoder (Jan 26, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone has done the work yet to integrate the new v4 IP clients from ports working as both IPv4 and IPv6? It's more involved because one has to modify both /etc/network.subr and the rc.d script.

Currently I just have a simple custom script that starts a separate dhclient(8) in IPv6 mode.

I'm not sure what everyone else would do but I'm thinking of using DHCP to mean both and DHCP4 and DHCP6 for individual selection for the if_ configuration statements.


----------



## tingo (Jan 26, 2016)

Why would you do have DHCP6 to operate in exactly the same way as DHCP? IPv6 doesn't use DHCP in the same way (or for the same purpose) as IPv4.


----------

